# IITPSA or ECSA



## vj2017 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

I have sent docs for saqa and preparing for enrolling into professional membership as its required for csv.

Checed this forum and understood an issue. Many of the applicants Graduated in non computer science /IT but have work experience in IT. So they registered 
With IITPSA but few of them got rejected with reason as inappropriate membership. One member replied engineering descipline should match with professional membership forum to avoid rejection.

Can you please throw some light on this with your recent experience. Also please confirm on marksheets transcripts required to get enrolled in IITPSa or eCSA


----------



## vj2017 (Aug 9, 2017)

By the way I'm an electrical and electronics engineer with 10 years of IT experience


----------



## Abhu2006 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello there,

Can you please advise if you have got CSV by now as even I am u dear the same confusion whether I should apply for IITPSA ECSA registration


----------

